# Sticky  TAG movements



## Eeeb

While researching the Dubois Depraz modules used by TAG and Heuer, I encounterd this list which I thought would be interesting to the crew...

*TAG Cal *
movement 
watch

*1*
Unitas 6497 or 6498 (not sure which right now...)

*4*
ETA 2671

*5 *
Ronda SW200 in models post 2009(??)
ETA 2824-2 (2834 in some models(??))
Aquaracer, Carrera, Link

*6 *
ETA 2895-1 
Monza, Monaco

*7 *
ETA 2892-A1 
2000 Chronometre, Link Chronometre

*7 GMT *
ETA 2893-A2 (Dubois Depraz Calibre 312??)
Carrera GMT

*11 *
Dubois Depraz 2022 
Autavia Chronograph

*16 *
ETA/Valjoux 7750 
Carrera, Monza, Aquaracer Chronographs

*17 *
ETA 2894-2 
Monaco, Monza, Carrera, Kirium Chronographs

*36 *
Zenith El-Primero 
Monza 36, Link 36

*60 *
Dubois-Depraz 2073 
Aquagraph 2000

*72
*Dubois-Depraz ? - yachting timer on a ? base
Calibre 72 Aquagraph Chrono

corrections and additions are invited!


----------



## dtdukok

*5 
*ETA 2824-2 
Aquaracer, Carrera *+ Link*


----------



## Smeg

Thanks Jim, that's a great reference. Sticky?

Movement pics for each would be cool too.

36


----------



## enricodepaoli

great for a STICKY !!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

You can add Calibre 1 in the new Caliber 1 carerra. I believe this is a reworked Unitas 6597 handwound movement.

Also, the "RS" movements add the Rotating Disk System to above mentioned calibers such as 17rs, 6rs put in the Grand Carrera models..


----------



## DT 88

Thanks Eeeb and the rest of you! This is awesome.


----------



## Eeeb

Wisconsin Proud said:


> You can add Calibre 1. I believe this is a reworked Unitas handwound movement.
> 
> Also, the "RS" movements add the Rotating Disk System to above mentioned calibers.


You will have to point out which movements need an additional RS designation. I can't keep up... which is why we are doing this!


----------



## Eeeb

I just checked Dr. Ranfft's archive... there are a bunch of Unitas movements... which one and in what TAG Heuer watch?


----------



## Mystiqz

thanks for the list, really appreciate it. Just out of curiosity, which category does the grand carrera fall under? Thanks in advance.


----------



## enricodepaoli

the current TAG HEUER that has a hand wound movement is the Calibre 1 "VINTAGE". It is a big, black dial watch, with a cool second sub-dial at 6 o'clock, and racing rubber band.

The Grand Carreras are called Calibre RS (rotating system), due to their discs, instead of sub-dial hands.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Mystiqz

thanks.


----------



## MickyD

enricodepaoli said:


> the current TAG HEUER that has a hand wound movement is the Calibre 1 "VINTAGE". It is a big, black dial watch, with a cool second sub-dial at 6 o'clock, and racing rubber band.


I believe the Monaco69 is hand wound as well?


----------



## dpo23

What is Calibre S?


----------



## oruga65

dpo23 said:


> What is Calibre S?


The S is an in-house electro-mechanical calibre.


----------



## cody

how about movements for tag quartz watches? i have a series 2000 midsize model. what is the movement of that particular model?


----------



## tlinz

can someone tell me what tag's have zenith movements and which do not? also can someone tell me what the movement is in the tag tiger woods edition "professional golf"? its the one with the rubber watch band and retails for about $1600.00. thx


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

tlinz said:


> can someone tell me what tag's have zenith movements and which do not? also can someone tell me what the movement is in the tag tiger woods edition "professional golf"? its the one with the rubber watch band and retails for about $1600.00. thx


The Calibre 36 watches have the Zenith movement. Currently, the Link chrono and the new Caliper 36 Grand Carrera have this movement.

The Golf watch is a quartz movement by ETA which withstands a very high g-shock which allows use during sports.


----------



## wrxnofx

Hi all,

New member to the forum, but have been a long time voyeur, lol. I have a Targa Florio, and was wondering what movement it was. Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## hotscot1

wrxnofx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member to the forum, but have been a long time voyeur, lol. I have a Targa Florio, and was wondering what movement it was. Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi I think its a Base ETA 2894-2 regards.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Yes, TAG caliber 17 = 2894 = ETA 2892 + DD chrono module


----------



## phamornmarnop

thanks for useful info.


----------



## jswing

Really, in house? I didn't realize they had an in-house calibre. That makes the watch even more interesting to me.


----------



## jswing

The calibre S is in-house? I didn't realize that, makes it even more interesting to me.


----------



## jswing

I didn't realize the calibre S was in-house. That makes it even more interesting to me.


----------



## hotscot1

Hi folks just a thought :think: what about posting Older model's Movement ,(say from Tag acquisition of Heuer?) with the /size /gender/ Quartz orAuo/ ETA or otherwise |>
might help newbies who buy into the brand with vintage icons.

Regards


----------



## enricodepaoli

does anyone know of any source or table or chart, for QUARTZ movements on all TAGs ?

thanks


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

What about the Calibre 1?


----------



## webvan

A reworked Unitas apparenlty ?

The Monaco chrono has a Calibre 12, not sure which one that is, in-house ?

Also there was an 18k gold Monaco that possibly had a 7750


----------



## Vercingetorix51

Caliber 5:

The Selitta SW-200 can be added to the list of movements under the Caliber 5. I know for a fact that the 500m uses the SW-200. It might be an ETA Clone (of a 2824,2834, or 2836), but if you do not believe me, look for yourself. I recently took a jeweler's loupe to the exhibition case-back and found the engraving along the edge of the movement. The jeweler's loupe is 10x magnification and you will need to hold it really steady to see it. I read in an article that they were using the SW-200, but was a little skeptical as it was not in the Caliber section of the TAG book. Selitta was licensed to make the ETA 2824 in the past, and that is where the SW-200 originates. So Thought someone might like to know.

From TX


----------



## csimp

From what I've been told the El Primero is basically the same as the Calibre 36


----------



## webvan

I'd say it's the other way round actually ;-)


----------



## tchangit

Can anyone tell me what type of movement the Grand Carrera Calibre 8 has? Is it an ETA movement or in house?


----------



## enricodepaoli

I think GCs are all ETAs highly modified to be what TAG calls Rotating Discs. They should be nice.


----------



## blingking

Eeeb said:


> While researching the Dubois Depraz modules used by TAG and Heuer, I encounterd this list which I thought would be interesting to the crew...
> 
> *TAG Cal *
> movement
> watch
> 
> *4*
> ETA 2671
> 
> *5 *
> ETA 2824-2 (2834 in some models(??))
> Aquaracer, Carrera, Link
> 
> *6 *
> ETA 2895-1
> Monza, Monaco
> 
> *7 *
> ETA 2892-A1
> 2000 Chronometre, Link Chronometre
> 
> *7 GMT *
> ETA 2893-A2 (Dubois Depraz Calibre 312??)
> Carrera GMT
> 
> *11 *
> Dubois Depraz 2022
> Autavia Chronograph
> 
> *16 *
> ETA/Valjoux 7750
> Carrera, Monza, Aquaracer Chronographs
> 
> *17 *
> ETA 2894-2
> Monaco, Monza, Carrera, Kirium Chronographs
> 
> *36 *
> Zenith El-Primero
> Monza 36, Link 36
> 
> *60 *
> Dubois-Depraz 2073
> Aquagraph 2000
> 
> corrections and additions are invited!


Hi,

Great list!

Do you know the difference between Calibre 16 and Valjoux 7750?

What I mean is whether any modifications are being carried out on the Valjoux 7750?


----------



## e30cabrio

Thanks for the list, and all the great info here.

I just ordered this watch:
*Aquaracer Calibre S CAF7010.BA0815*

Based on posts I became aware most Tag Heuers are using someone else's movement.

This thread shows my watch has an in house movement, as I had no clue as to movements I'd appreciate any input available as to if this is a good or bad unit.

I don't have it yet but chose it based on style and reviews gleaned from the web.

Thanks


----------



## webvan

It certainly is an interesting movement, very legible chrono, I'm happy with my F1 Calibre S, actually I'm wearing it now, but you should be aware of this "feature" -> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=296362 : minute hand has a bit of "play" by design.


----------



## e30cabrio

Thanks for the link, it is coming from an AD so if there is a problem it shouldn't be a problem. I will set it and pay attention before I wear it thanks to your help!


----------



## ches

how about the calibre 2 in monaco 69? does it uses eta in the automatic side?


----------



## webvan

Not sure about ETA, but it's not an automatic AFAIK, it's a manual movement.


----------



## JuanSinmiedo

All the mechanisms of TAG Heuer, here:

http://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/showthread.php?p=1207817#post1207817

Regards


----------



## happyguy82

Hmm that list is missing the best Tag movement of alll... the belt driven Monaco V4


----------



## enricodepaoli

JuanSinmiedo said:


> All the mechanisms of TAG Heuer, here:
> 
> http://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/showthread.php?p=1207817#post1207817
> 
> Regards


Although it's in Spanish, this is a nice add-on to Eeeb's list. :thanks


----------



## dmr33

Ahoy Mates,

First time checking this sticky on automatic movements.. Looks like a number of the early year 2000s models need to be added. Here the info I found in my 2001/2002 General Catalog.... there a "Technical Movements" reference page. I've only got 2 of them (2001 + 1991), but always looking for more. I have a nice collection of the freebie catalogs they gave out at ADs. Ranging from 1990 - 2009

Model numbers/Case Reference in parenthesis




5
ETA 2824-2
2000 Exclusive Automatic (WN2xxx)
2000 Classic Automatic Full (WK21xx) and Midsize (WK22xx)
1000M Specialist Diver (WS21xx)

7
ETA 2892-A2 (same as A1?)
6000 Automatic Gents (WH51xx) and Mid (WH5xx) (although is doesn't state chronometer in the book, I've never seen a non chronometer-rated automatic in the 6000 Full or Mid size)
Link Gents (WT51xx) AND Midsize (WT52xx) Auto Chronometer

16
ETA/Valjoux 7750 
Link Automatic Chronograph (CT21XX)
2000 Exclusive Automatic Chronograph (CN21xx)
2000 Classic Automatic Chronograph (CK21xx)

17
ETA 2894-2 
6000 Auto Chronograph Chronometer (CH51xx)
Kirium Auto Chronograph Chronometer (CL21xx) 
Kirium Auto Chrono Chronometer (CL51xx) (released after 2001) 


Others not listed


Lemania 1873
Carrera Re Edition Mechanical Chronograph (CS31xx)

ETA2893-2
Carrera GMT Auto (WS2113) looks like the original only came with a black dial.

ETA 2000
Ladies 6000 Automatic (WH231xx)



While were talking about early TAGs:

Vintage note that I may have posted else where (from 1991 General Catalog)

On the 2000 Auto Chrono " Models with the Valjoux movement have a tachometer scale (dial flange). Other models have a Lemania movement. (dial flange numbered 0 - 60 at hour points)

It appears the Valjoux models start with 7, ie 760.306 (silver dial), and the Lemania movement starts with an 8, ie 860.306

Of course many of you know the Lemania movement will also have the subdial cyclops date magnifier.



Cheers, David


----------



## hunted

Do anyone have more info on calibre 5?
I have tried searching everywhere. Do TAG do any major or minor adjustment to the ETA 2824-2? What about the escapement in the calibre 5 watches? 
I would be greatful to anyone that provides more information on the calibre 5 such as links, pictures, info etc. (Especially on the WAB2010, since I got that model)


----------



## Redrum

The Calibre 5 can also be the elaboreé grade ETA 2836-2 (day-date)
as seen in the WAF series AR (Day-date)


----------



## JuanSinmiedo

Redrum said:


> The Calibre 5 can also be the elaboreé grade ETA 2836-2 (day-date)
> as seen in the WAF series AR (Day-date)


Calibre 5

ETA 2824 / 2, or modifications to this as the Link 2834 in the double dater at 12 and at 6, or 2836-2, as in the Aquaracer with double calendar at 3 o'clock. Calibre 5 also can be a Sellita SW200, as the new Aquaracer 500m, but always Top grade. TAG Heuer currently only incorporates mechanisms Top grade or Chronometer grade, never less than this... currently

Regards.


----------



## Redrum

JuanSinmiedo said:


> Calibre 5
> 
> ETA 2824 / 2, or modifications to this as the Link 2834 in the double dater at 12 and at 6, or 2836-2, as in the Aquaracer with double calendar at 3 o'clock. Calibre 5 also can be a Sellita SW200, as the new Aquaracer 500m, but always Top grade. TAG Heuer currently only incorporates mechanisms Top grade or Chronometer grade, never less than this... currently
> 
> Regards.


No, you are wrong.
What is your source for this?
I asked via PM JCBabin ( a member of the forum) and this was his reply.
"The Tag Heuer Aquaracer day date model WAF2010.BA0818 has an elaboree grade ETA 2836-2".
I don't know about the other models i am only sure for this one.

Take care Carlos

RR


----------



## JuanSinmiedo

Redrum said:


> No, you are wrong.
> What is your source for this?
> I asked via PM JCBabin ( a member of the forum) and this was his reply.
> The Tag Heuer Aquaracer day date model WAF2010.BA0818 has an elaboree grade ETA 2836-2. I don't know about the other models i am only sure for this one.
> 
> Take care Carlos
> 
> RR


Oh, sorry .... seems I'm wrong. It is incredible to have Mr. Babin in the forum, and to help us resolve some doubts.

A greeting and thanks.


----------



## Redrum

JuanSinmiedo said:


> Oh, sorry .... seems I'm wrong. It is incredible to have Mr. Babin in the forum, and to help us resolve some doubts.
> 
> A greeting and thanks.


There's no need really to say you're sorry, we're all aficionados and enthusiasts and we're all here to learn.
By the way, keep up the good job on RE. :-!

Take care

RR


----------



## mytibt

David,

The 2893 = calibre 8 right?


----------



## Guest

Eeeb said:


> While researching the Dubois Depraz modules used by TAG and Heuer, I encounterd this list which I thought would be interesting to the crew...
> 
> *TAG Cal *
> movement
> watch
> 
> *4*
> ETA 2671
> 
> *5 *
> ETA 2824-2 (2834 in some models(??))
> Aquaracer, Carrera, Link
> 
> *6 *
> ETA 2895-1
> Monza, Monaco
> 
> *7 *
> ETA 2892-A1
> 2000 Chronometre, Link Chronometre
> 
> *7 GMT *
> ETA 2893-A2 (Dubois Depraz Calibre 312??)
> Carrera GMT
> 
> *11 *
> Dubois Depraz 2022
> Autavia Chronograph
> 
> *16 *
> ETA/Valjoux 7750
> Carrera, Monza, Aquaracer Chronographs
> 
> *17 *
> ETA 2894-2
> Monaco, Monza, Carrera, Kirium Chronographs
> 
> *36 *
> Zenith El-Primero
> Monza 36, Link 36
> 
> *60 *
> Dubois-Depraz 2073
> Aquagraph 2000
> 
> corrections and additions are invited!


Please forgive my ignorance but is this list indicative of the movement's quality/design etc? In other words, does the higher the no. of calibre mean it's superior to the previous, or is it merely a model no? If so, what improvements/modifications do they make to increase the quality and accuracy of each movement? Thanks.


----------



## Cat91

Current Calibres 11 and 12 (Monaco Vintage line with crown at 9 and Current Monaco with crown at 3) are, to my knowledge, based on the 25 jewel ETA 2892-A2 with the 30 jewel Dubois-Depraz 2008 chronograph module attached. 

Miao, Cat


----------



## novan3

You missed Calibre 8 in your list of movements, as showcased in the Grand Carrera line |>


----------



## Eeeb

novan3 said:


> You missed Calibre 8 in your list of movements, as showcased in the Grand Carrera line |>


Find the information and add it... this is a cooperative effort!!


----------



## BHL

I think someone else already asked this question but was not aswered so I'm gonna ask again. What are the differences between ETA 7750 movement and TAG Heuer Caliber 16? Do people in TAG just add nicer finishing and fancy looking rotor to the base ETA 7750 movement or they actually swap some parts and do considerable amount of work on the movement that's more than mere "facelift".


----------



## Eeeb

BHL said:


> I think someone else already asked this question but was not aswered so I'm gonna ask again. What are the differences between ETA 7750 movement and TAG Heuer Caliber 16? Do people in TAG just add nicer finishing and fancy looking rotor to the base ETA 7750 movement or they actually swap some parts and do considerable amount of work on the movement that's more than mere "facelift".


In various forms this is a reoccurring question.

How well a watch performs is dependent on how well the movement is 'tuned' or adjusted. Swapping in 'better' parts does not automatically improve a watch even though it is a quick solution which can be advertised... "we have glassionometer hairsprings with a pentemeter balance!" What makes a manufacturers watches perform to their specs is quality control - the ability to detect and correct variations from a standard. And quality control is a process not a piece of hardware.

Quality control is not sexy and is somewhat ephemeral. It is hard to discuss and takes some time to appreciate. But, considering the millions of watches they make, they must be doing something right ... or doing something better than most.

Unlike some others, TAG doesn't say what they do to movements. They only say judge for yourself. I doubt we will see any change in that soon... it seems to be a long standing policy.


----------



## BHL

I see. I agree with you that good quality control and proper tuning are more important to ensure the accuracy and longevity of movement than changing the parts since these ETA movements are built to last with proper care anyway. I was just curious about the sort of changes/upgrades done by TAG Heuer. Since they do not advertise the changes they make for the movements like some other manufacturers do (eg. OMEGA), I'd assume that most of the changes are cosmetic.


----------



## Eeeb

BHL said:


> ...Since they do not advertise the changes they make for the movements like some other manufacturers do (eg. OMEGA), I'd assume that most of the changes are cosmetic.


I do not know enough to tear apart my Omegas and TAGs and determine what changed from the stock Eta movement. Without such data all is speculation... and maybe PR.


----------



## wolfers

Is there such a thing as a Calibre 18? I have a Tag Carrera 2015 and it looks like it says "18" but I guess it might be "16".


----------



## BHL

It's gotta be Caliber 16. Never heard of Caliber 18 before. Official TAG Heuer website lists the movement of Carrera CV2015 as Caliber 16.


----------



## calibre 11

No, there is no Calibre 18 (although a prototype of the Calibre 1887 I saw was marked "Calibre 18")

Dc


----------



## novan3

Calibre 8RS 

ETA 2892/A2 with Soprod TT651 GMT complication


----------



## Torben

Do anyone know what movement uset in Tag Heuer Link WJF 2116 GMT??


----------



## JPS3

Smeg said:


> Thanks Jim, that's a great reference. Sticky?
> 
> Movement pics for each would be cool too.
> 
> 36


+1


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

torben said:


> do anyone know what movement uset in tag heuer link wjf 2116 gmt??


eta 2893


----------



## seanpiper

BHL said:


> I see. I agree with you that good quality control and proper tuning are more important to ensure the accuracy and longevity of movement than changing the parts since these ETA movements are built to last with proper care anyway. I was just curious about the sort of changes/upgrades done by TAG Heuer. Since they do not advertise the changes they make for the movements like some other manufacturers do (eg. OMEGA), I'd assume that most of the changes are cosmetic.


I recall some years ago reading a review in Watch Time of the Calibre 16 Aquaracer when it first came out. Scored highly in all areas except movement. Biggest complaint was that for a watch at this price point, all they'd done was engrave 'Tag Heuer' on the rotor of a stock standard 7750. I'd imagine this is fairly consistent throughout the core range.


----------



## Eeeb

seanpiper said:


> I recall some years ago reading a review in Watch Time of the Calibre 16 Aquaracer when it first came out. Scored highly in all areas except movement. Biggest complaint was that for a watch at this price point, all they'd done was engrave 'Tag Heuer' on the rotor of a stock standard 7750. I'd imagine this is fairly consistent throughout the core range.


A number of the members of the forum are far more knowledgeable than many who write for watch magazines. The magazines are interesting but they usually consist of professional writers who often write for effect. To claim TAGHeuer's efforts on the Valjoux 7750 consists only of replacing the stock ETA rotor with a TAGHeuer rotor might be a reach...

My complaint would be that they were still using a 7750 at all...


----------



## Vaxe

Eeeb said:


> A number of the members of the forum are far more knowledgeable than many who write for watch magazines. The magazines are interesting but they usually consist of professional writers who often write for effect. To claim TAGHeuer's efforts on the Valjoux 7750 consists only of replacing the stock ETA rotor with a TAGHeuer rotor might be a reach...
> 
> My complaint would be that they were still using a 7750 at all...


I've always been curious on the grade of ETA movement TAG Heuer uses for non-chronometer models. Jewelers have all said "the top of the line", but I'm kind of dubious. Does anyone have info on this?


----------



## Eeeb

Vaxe said:


> I've always been curious on the grade of ETA movement TAG Heuer uses for non-chronometer models. Jewelers have all said "the top of the line", but I'm kind of dubious. Does anyone have info on this?


TAG never says what grade they start with... Indeed, they never claim they start with ETA's chronometer grade for their chronometers. The ability to adjust a movement is more a reflection on the skill, time and effort of the watchmakers than it is a reflection on the grade of movement that is started with.


----------



## asiafish

webvan said:


> It certainly is an interesting movement, very legible chrono, I'm happy with my F1 Calibre S, actually I'm wearing it now, but you should be aware of this "feature" -> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=296362 : minute hand has a bit of "play" by design.


I have a Calibre S limited edition watch that I enjoy greatly. It does have play in the minute hand, by design, which was a bit off-putting at first.

Initially I found the method for setting very inconvenient for travel across timezones, but once I became used to it the Calibre S has become my favorite international travel watch.

I am thinking about buying the Calibre 1 Vintage Carrera, so my choice of travel watch may change (no date or anything else to muck up when crossing oceans).


----------



## catch

Eeeb said:


> A number of the members of the forum are far more knowledgeable than many who write for watch magazines. The magazines are interesting but they usually consist of professional writers who often write for effect. To claim TAGHeuer's efforts on the Valjoux 7750 consists only of replacing the stock ETA rotor with a TAGHeuer rotor might be a reach...
> 
> My complaint would be that they were still using a 7750 at all...


I'm very 'new' out here, but have been reading a lot.. Could you please explain to me why you think that way bout the 7750 movements?

(and is It impossible to find out what grade TAG User for the calibre 16? Or at least the adjustments they've made?)

// catch


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

catch said:


> I'm very 'new' out here, but have been reading a lot.. Could you please explain to me why you think that way bout the 7750 movements?
> 
> (and is It impossible to find out what grade TAG User for the calibre 16? Or at least the adjustments they've made?)
> 
> // catch


This article may be able to help some, The Valjoux 7750 Chronograph - Part 1 - TimeZone, the 7750 is a robust design that has existed since 1974, any company could acquire and do whatever is needed to brand it as their own sometimes it is the instance where the rotor (i.e., the pendulum that winds the movement) is simply replaced with a TAG Heuer, etc... stamped rotor and others a minor change to the movement that causes it to be 'based' of the 7750... I'm not good about movements but it's just what I've gather... Also, if you didn't know this already did you know that the new Carrera 1887 use a Seiko based movement that TAG Heuer was able to acquire and modify to their liking? The same is true for the Calibre 36, it was made by Zenith (El Primero) and TAG acquired this movement and branded it with a TAG stamp to use in their higher end C.O.S.C. certified watches, which come with certificates stating that they been tested such that the daily tolerance is between -4 and +6 seconds per day...


----------



## catch

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This article may be able to help some, The Valjoux 7750 Chronograph - Part 1 - TimeZone, the 7750 is a robust design that has existed since 1974, any company could acquire and do whatever is needed to brand it as their own sometimes it is the instance where the rotor (i.e., the pendulum that winds the movement) is simply replaced with a TAG Heuer, etc... stamped rotor and others a minor change to the movement that causes it to be 'based' of the 7750... I'm not good about movements but it's just what I've gather... Also, if you didn't know this already did you know that the new Carrera 1887 use a Seiko based movement that TAG Heuer was able to acquire and modify to their liking? The same is true for the Calibre 36, it was made by Zenith (El Primero) and TAG acquired this movement and branded it with a TAG stamp to use in their higher end C.O.S.C. certified watches, which come with certificates stating that they been tested such that the daily tolerance is between -4 and +6 seconds per day...


Thanks!

But still i have a question:

What if watchmakers make useful adjustments to THE 7750 movement, how can we tell?
I've read in fora about comparisons with Hamilton models, because Hamilton offers you a decent watch for +/- $/€1000 with a 7750 movement in it. 
But to me that doesn't say anything yet, i only knowhow what movement the manufacturer uses; how can you tell the difference or find out what the exact grade is the manufacturer used for a specific timepiece / model?

// catch


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

catch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But still i have a question:
> 
> What if watchmakers make useful adjustments to THE 7750 movement, how can we tell?
> I've read in fora about comparisons with Hamilton models, because Hamilton offers you a decent watch for +/- $/€1000 with a 7750 movement in it.
> But to me that doesn't say anything yet, i only knowhow what movement the manufacturer uses; how can you tell the difference or find out what the exact grade is the manufacturer used for a specific timepiece / model?
> 
> // catch


That's a good question, I think simply it would be taking the watch apart and examining the pieces that they use... Going back to the certification of C.O.S.C. watches, I've heard that the company selects a parts that are considered exceptional and then they are tested to make sure you're getting a really great +/- window... Each company may have a version of their own grading system but that's something I'm not familiar with.


----------



## catch

Cowboy Bebop said:


> That's a good question, I think simply it would be taking the watch apart and examining the pieces that they use... Going back to the certification of C.O.S.C. watches, I've heard that the company selects a parts that are considered exceptional and then they are tested to make sure you're getting a really great +/- window... Each company may have a version of their own grading system but that's something I'm not familiar with.


Again thanks.

1. I hope it's indeed 'a good question', maybe someone else could help us out (?)
2. I wasn't familiar with the Carrera calibre 36 thing; but even then, Zenith & TAG both are part of LVMH - that would mean that TAG actually used 'technology' from a sister company..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

catch said:


> Again thanks.
> 
> 1. I hope it's indeed 'a good question', maybe someone else could help us out (?)
> 2. I wasn't familiar with the Carrera calibre 36 thing; but even then, Zenith & TAG both are part of LVMH - that would mean that TAG actually used 'technology' from a sister company..


1. I hope it's indeed 'a good question', maybe someone else could help us out (?) => "I'm sure someone will be off help"

2. I wasn't familiar with the Carrera calibre 36 thing; but even then, Zenith & TAG both are part of LVMH - that would mean that TAG actually used 'technology' from a sister company..=> "You're right indeed they are sister companies, also, did you know TAG has a C.O.S.C. certified (I believe it's a calibre 16 (7750)) Aquaracer (CAF5010 - I think, I know it has 5010, I don't recall the prefixes)? Now, imagine the difference between this version and the regular version Aquaracer (CAF2010 - same deal hear but the regular version ends with 2010)... they might be using some pretty premium parts to get it running in within the standard"


----------



## drunken monkey

catch said:


> I wasn't familiar with the Carrera calibre 36 thing; but even then, Zenith & TAG both are part of LVMH - that would mean that TAG actually used 'technology' from a sister company..


I don't think it's that simple.
While they are owned by the same parent group, I would imagine that they are still run pretty independently and that any use of another company's products are paid for, just as if it were a movement made by ETA. Just because the two different brands are both owned by LVMH, it doesn't mean there is 100% transparancy between them.


----------



## drunken monkey

Finally managed to get some acceptable photos of the case back of the 1887.
The glass makes it really difficult to photo cleanly without a proper studio set up but here they are anyway.


----------



## JuanSinmiedo

_*Calibre 1*_

Eta - Unitas 6498-1
Which one?: The manual winding Carrera, REF: WV3010

_*Calibre 2*_

Eta 7001 (Hand wound Calibre)
Which one?: The Monaco Sixty-nine.

_*Calibre 3*_

Eta 2000-1
Which one?: Watches lady. Currently not used this movement.

_*Calibre 4 *_

Eta 2671 
Which one?: Carrera lady size.

_*Calibre 5*_

Sellita SW200 and Eta 2824-2, or modifications to this as the Link 2834 double date at 12 and 6, or 2836-2, as in the Aquaracer double date at 3.
Which one?: Aquaracer, Link and Carrera.

_*Calibre 6*_

Eta 2895-1
Which one?: Link, Monaco.

_*Calibre 6 RS*_

ETA 2895-2
Which one?: Grand Carrera.

_*Calibre 7*_

ETA 2892-A2
Which one?: Link

_*Calibre 7 GMT*_

ETA 2993-2
Which one?: Link and Carrera.

_*Calibre 8 RS*_

ETA 2992-A2 - TT651 Soprod
Which one?: Grand Carrera GMT.

_*Calibre 11 and Calibre 12*_

Mechanism Base: ETA 2892-A2
Chronograph module: Dubois Depraz

_Calibre 11_: Dubois Depraz 2018, 2021, 2022
_Calibre 12_: Dubois Depraz 2002, 2008, 2019

Which one?: Autavia, Silverstone and Monaco. (Formerly also the race rider and any other chronograph, although this was not exactly the same movement, in fact, the only thing they share is the name. The mechanism was not an ETA base, was a Büren automatic micro-rotor, the famous Chronomatic *)

* _*Chronomatic*_

Base Mechanism: Caliber 1280 Büren "INTRAmatic."
Chronograph module: Dubois Depraz 8510.

_*Calibre 16 *_(Day-Date inc.)

Eta 7750 
Which one?: Aquaracer, Link and Carrera.

_*Calibre 17 and 17 RS*_

Eta 2894-2
Which one?: In the Grand Carrera Chron.(17RS). Too in Monza and Monaco Chron.(17) the previous reference until 2007. (CW2xxx)

_*Calibre 24 or Calibre 312*_

Eta 2892-A2 + Chronograph module Dubois Depraz GMT
Which one?: Link WJF2115

_*Calibre 36*_

Zenith "El Primero" 400 (Modified in Grand Carrera RS*)
Which one?: Some Link, Monza (El Primero 400 without modification). Currently, the Grand Carrera Caliper and Monaco C.36 Twenty Four concept. (Modified)

* Modification: There are 42 pieces that are different from the Calibre 36 to "El Primero" 400.

_*Calibre 60*_

Mechanism base: ETA 2892-2
Chronograph module: Dubois Depraz 2073
Which one?: Aquagraph.

_*Calibre 360*_

Mechanism base: ETA 2892-2
Chronograph module: 360 by TAG Heuer.
Which one?: Limited Series of Carrera and concepts such as the Monaco 360.

_*Calibre S*_

Manufacturing electromechanical mechanism S.
Which one?: Formula 1, Link, Aquaracer, Carrera and SLR.

_*Calibre Microtimer*_

Calibre HR03
Which one?: Monaco 69 and Microtimer (Digital)

_*Calibre Chronotimer*_

Eta 988-432
Which one?: Aquaracer.

_*Calibre V*_

Movement manufactured V
Which one?: The Monaco V4

_*Calibre Mikrograph*_

Movement manufactured Mikrograph (1/100 sec. mecanical - 360.000 b/h)
Which one?: Mikrograph

_*Calibre Mikrotimer*_

Movement manufactured Mikrotimer ( 1/1000 sec. mecanical - 3.600.000 b/h)
Which one?: Mikrotimer

_*Calibre 1887*_

Calibre 1887 (Produced In house by TAG Heuer based on TC78 by SII)
Which one?: Carrera and 300 SLR.

Regards.


----------



## peter-g

Cal 5


----------



## rob-s

Valjoux 7750 movement is in car terms a American V8 engine...nothing wrong but not very modern. Not without reason without COSC.
When reading this topic the Calibre 36 attracts me more and more.

Don't get me wrong..i have a Carrera DayDate cal16 as well and love it!


----------



## Eeeb

rob-s said:


> Valjoux 7750 movement is in car terms a American V8 engine...nothing wrong but not very modern. Not without reason without COSC.
> When reading this topic the Calibre 36 attracts me more and more.
> 
> Don't get me wrong..i have a Carrera DayDate cal16 as well and love it!


Many Valjoux 7750 family watches are adjusted to COSC standards... just as, to continue the analogy, many classic V8s are still used in racing. You can push fuel through them rapidly while they stay cool enough to keep running.


----------



## garybittner1

Hello, I am looking for replacement parts for my Heuer. It is a 980-027 and the movement is an ESA Y2 900-231. The movement had been stored and the battery in it leaked. It's hard to beleive but the quartz parts are all ok. The problem is that one of the gears on the top of the movement, not the jewled side, is bad. I would like to get parts for it (mainly the gears) to fix it. Anyone have any ideas! I see I can purchase a new movement on ebay but I was really up for the challange of fixing this one. Should I just give up and get the new movement and move on? Any help greatly appreciated. thx


----------



## Eeeb

You can buy a new movement for the part, if you wish. But I wouldn't, especially if you can get the same movement as a replacement.


----------



## philskywalker

Very very informative. Thanks!!!


----------



## Delphin

Brand new rotor design for the Tag Heuer Calibre 1887 movement:


----------



## Marmelad

Delphin said:


> Brand new rotor design for the Tag Heuer Calibre 1887 movement:


Intresting. I saw that one in a shop in Amsterdam 1 week ago and wonder why it looked like that. I prefer the old design.

//Marmelad


----------



## Delphin

Marmelad said:


> I prefer the old design.
> 
> //Marmelad


 Yep, same here! Old one was more 'design', this one is more classic. Wonder why they changed it. Problems with the old one?


----------



## drunken monkey

A way to cut costs maybe because the original rotor is way, way more complicated than it needs to be and looks like it might actually be two parts that are held by those two screw like things.
Could just be a false design but then it would still be an overly complicated finish.

Normally, early adopters are often left feeling like they've been kicked in the gut as something things get cheaper and sometimes better later on in production but I have to say, in this instance, I'm glad I got mine so early. I managed to avoid two price increases and got mine before the UK re-instated VAT and design wise, I have the plainer dial which I prefer and now, the better looking dial.
I am, as they say, a very happy bunny.

New shot of the old boy.


----------



## qu4ttro

A (phone) pic of my Monaco Calibre 12 movement...Is there any more info about this movement? (other than the little bit above)


----------



## Sgian Dubh

drunken monkey said:


> I don't think it's that simple.
> While they are owned by the same parent group, I would imagine that they are still run pretty independently and that any use of another company's products are paid for, just as if it were a movement made by ETA. Just because the two different brands are both owned by LVMH, it doesn't mean there is 100% transparancy between them.


Drunken is correct. Even divisions within a single company don't generally operate by just sharing or giving away technology. Transfer costs are involved, which may or may not reflect current market pricing. In a case like this, both companies are focused on making a profit, so a deal would have been struck.


----------



## Protest

Sgian Dubh said:


> Drunken is correct. Even divisions within a single company don't generally operate by just sharing or giving away technology. *Transfer costs are involved, which may or may not reflect current market pricing.* In a case like this, both companies are focused on making a profit, so a deal would have been struck.


Cost accounting....I hate cost accounting.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Protest said:


> Cost accounting....I hate cost accounting.


Delete the word, cost, from your sentence and I agree wholeheartedly. I consider accounting a necessary evil, and I am extremely happy that there are people in the world who are experts in the field so that I don't have to be one.


----------



## Ivаr

Gyus, I'm going to buy my first watches, WAT2110 and I making deep research about analogs, movements etc.
Could someone explain me how can it be, that in base Calibre 6 movement ETA 2895-1 less jewels than in Calibre 6 itself? 30 vs 27.
Links:
Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER
http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/1611_ETA2895.1.pdf
ETA 2895-1 - Watches Wiki, The Best Watches And Watch Brands


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

axelf71 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but is this list indicative of the movement's quality/design etc? In other words, does the higher the no. of calibre mean it's superior to the previous, or is it merely a model no? If so, what improvements/modifications do they make to increase the quality and accuracy of each movement? Thanks.


I would also like to know this as well. I am new to Tags and this forum, so please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## calibre 11

Hi. No, there is no magic to the Calibre number- its just a name that they use and there is nothing about the number to tell you anything about the movement, for example whether its a Chronograph or who makes it.

The majority of movements supplied by ETA/ Sellita (two of the largest outside suppliers of movements) are used as supplied. ETA for example offer various grades of movement and different finishings to allow the brands to customise the look of the movement (for example, using blue screws). Sellita started as a company who made these modifications for ETA, so there is a long association there.

TAG Heuer will sometimes direct outside suppliers in making a movement- for example, the Calibre 11 movement is a combination of a Sellita base movement that is then sent to Dubois Depraz who add a Chronograph module. I'm not aware that DD offer this movement to any other clients- its made to TAG Heuer's spec.

You won't see a Calibre number used on a quartz movement- only mechanical movements. My general advice would be that movements are interesting, but the movements today are all capable of being tuned to do the same job. You could argue that the finest Chronograph movement in general use today is the El Primero (Calibre 36) and that was designed in the 1960s.

dc


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Ivаr;5172029 said:


> Gyus, I'm going to buy my first watches, WAT2110 and I making deep research about analogs, movements etc.
> Could someone explain me how can it be, that in base Calibre 6 movement ETA 2895-1 less jewels than in Calibre 6 itself? 30 vs 27.
> Links:
> Luxury Watches - Swiss Watches | TAG HEUER
> http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/1611_ETA2895.1.pdf
> ETA 2895-1 - Watches Wiki, The Best Watches And Watch Brands


most like a typo


----------



## Philmo

Tell me to go wash my mouth out if you must - but is anyone aware of a similarly informative thread focused on quartz movements?
I'm particularly interested in the one(s) used by H and TH in the mid eighties to drive chronographs, many of which are now failing, leaving watches capable of operation in only the chrono mode.


----------



## Eeeb

Philmo said:


> Tell me to go wash my mouth out if you must - but is anyone aware of a similarly informative thread focused on quartz movements?
> I'm particularly interested in the one(s) used by H and TH in the mid eighties to drive chronographs, many of which are now failing, leaving watches capable of operation in only the chrono mode.


The quartz equivalent of the LWO283?? It is easily identified by the cyclops being UNDER the crystal...

Instead of an ETA 2892-2 it used an ESA 555(?) series quartz base. Since all of the power for moving even the chronograph comes from the base movement, if the chronograph works much of the base movement works. Sounds like a mechanical problem... hand interference?? Start a new thread with pics if you want help.


----------



## bacardi

are all TAG automatic watches self winding watches?


----------



## Eeeb

bacardi said:


> are all TAG automatic watches self winding watches?


By definition, yes.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

bacardi said:


> are all TAG automatic watches self winding watches?


And, all their quartz watches have batteries.


----------



## kobalt

That's right... cannot find any Grand Carrera series be put among the movement list.


----------



## MHFernandes

bacardi said:


> are all TAG automatic watches self winding watches?


I think he was asking "are all TAG mechanical watches self winding watches?"


----------



## subbzero88

Has Tag Heuer ever used ISA (especially the 8171) movements in their formula 1 chrono series or in any of their watches for that matter? 

thanks!


----------



## dhl1010

Heard from the TAG Heuer sales person that I need to manually wind my TAG Heuer Aquaracer [Valjoux 7750 movement] daily as part of the maintainance. Is that true?


----------



## Eeeb

dhl1010 said:


> Heard from the TAG Heuer sales person that I need to manually wind my TAG Heuer Aquaracer [Valjoux 7750 movement] daily as part of the maintainance. Is that true?


If you are a tennis pro or take batting practice every day, I am sure the automatic mechanism will keep the mainspring fully wound. If you mostly type on a keyboard, winding will help.


----------



## dhl1010

But the sale person told me not to wear it while playing tennis or golf.....


----------



## Eeeb

dhl1010 said:


> But the sale person told me not to wear it while playing tennis or golf.....


I an never devastated if I have to take a watch in for repair. It means I get to wear something else and I get to spend a little time talking to my watchmaker who is a wonderful fellow. So my risk aversion is probably less than the sales person's 

Most of the time you will have no problems wearing a 7750 while playing golf or tennis. But if the watch gods are grumpy that day, you might. Decide what your own risk aversion is and act accordingly.


----------



## dhl1010

Just wonder what will be the setting (TPD & direction) on the watch winder for my Aquaracer Calibre 16 (REF : CAP2110.BA0833)?


----------



## Eeeb

dhl1010 said:


> Just wonder what will be the setting (TPD & direction) on the watch winder for my Aquaracer Calibre 16 (REF : CAP2110.BA0833)?


The winder mfg often has a website saying what they should be...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

dhl1010 said:


> Just wonder what will be the setting (TPD & direction) on the watch winder for my Aquaracer Calibre 16 (REF : CAP2110.BA0833)?


750 clockwise only


----------



## Lemper

Eeeb said:


> I an never devastated if I have to take a watch in for repair.  It means I get to wear something else and I get to spend a little time talking to my watchmaker who is a wonderful fellow. So my risk aversion is probably less than the sales person's
> 
> Most of the time you will have no problems wearing a 7750 while playing golf or tennis. But if the watch gods are grumpy that day, you might. Decide what your own risk aversion is and act accordingly.


Why can't you play golf with it?


----------



## Eeeb

Lemper said:


> Why can't you play golf with it?


Substantial shocks cause the most damage to mechanicals. The watch is at the good end of a wood shot but there is still a lot of vibration. I'd not worry really. While not as good as a Lemania 5100, 7750s are fairly shock resistant.


----------



## Blunderact

dhl1010 said:


> Heard from the TAG Heuer sales person that I need to manually wind my TAG Heuer Aquaracer [Valjoux 7750 movement] daily as part of the maintainance. Is that true?


Mine (ceramic titanium aquaracer) just stops running one morning even if I use it daily. Service center tested it and found it okay. But they recommend that I should also need to manually wind it once a while because its too "sensitive" $€*^#~¥+>!! So I guess "sensitive" means defective!!!

Blunderact


----------



## Eeeb

Blunderact said:


> Mine (ceramic titanium aquaracer) just stops running one morning even if I use it daily. Service center tested it and found it okay. But they recommend that I should also need to manually wind it once a while because its too "sensitive" $€*^#~¥+>!! So I guess "sensitive" means defective!!!
> 
> Blunderact


This is chatter unrelated to the topic of this thread (which has been made a sticky). Please take this to another thread in the future.


----------



## ddo916

I'm looking to pick up Monaco Grand Prix Carrera, which has the Calibre 16 movement. Is this an in-house movement?


----------



## Eeeb

ddo916 said:


> I'm looking to pick up Monaco Grand Prix Carrera, which has the Calibre 16 movement. Is this an in-house movement?


It is a Valjoux 7750 according to the list.


----------



## indrasaj

ddo916 said:


> I'm looking to pick up Monaco Grand Prix Carrera, which has the Calibre 16 movement. Is this an in-house movement?


Hi, Calibre 16 is not an inhouse movement. Its valjoux 7750

Cheers


----------



## CristiT

Caliber 5 is sw200 or 2824-2?
How can I see the difference in a Aquaracer 300m with no transparent case back?


----------



## Eeeb

CristiT said:


> Caliber 5 is sw200 or 2824-2?
> How can I see the difference in a Aquaracer 300m with no transparent case back?


x-ray vision!?? take off the caseback!??


----------



## CristiT

Eeeb said:


> x-ray vision!?? take off the caseback!??


Well, I thought there could be a mark or a clue that could lead to that information.
For example having 25 or 26 jewels could help identify the movement.


----------



## gossler

My tag heuer monaco has the Selita movement, a 59 jewels. The old monaco had 55. So there is a clue. 
Another clue could be the model nomber; CAW2111-0
I belive that previous watches did not have the -0

The most obvius is the Selita logo stamped on the movement. As is the movement model SW300








Defenetly the case back helps identify wich movement is in your watch.


----------



## CristiT

Well, you can see throuh the caseback and you can easily identify the movement.
the problem is when you are not able to see the movement inside. Maybe the reference number is a clue but I am not so sure.

I saw an Aquaracer 500 yesterday and the seller (a local AD) wasn't able to tell if there is sw or eta inside. All he knew was that is Caliber 5 and could be sw200 or eta 2824, most probably sw200.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Pretty certain at this point all Cal 5 movements are SW200.


----------



## CristiT

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Pretty certain at this point all Cal 5 movements are SW200.


In this case we should ask Eeeb to update the details for the Caliber 5. Right now it says only 2824 as movement base and nothing about sw200.


----------



## Eeeb

CristiT said:


> In this case we should ask Eeeb to update the details for the Caliber 5. Right now it says only 2824 as movement base and nothing about sw200.


Will make the update! Thanks!!


----------



## sevens

Dear all
are Calibre 17 and Calibre 1887 in-house movements ?
I am confused.
Thank you


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

sevens said:


> Dear all
> are Calibre 17 and Calibre 1887 in-house movements ?
> I am confused.
> Thank you


Cal 17 is an ETA 2894 so not in house.
Cal 1887 is a Seiko-designed movement. From what I understand, Seiko provides some parts but TAG does the assembly and manufacture of some parts as well. Not completely inhouse in my opinion but close.


----------



## drunken monkey

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Cal 17 is an ETA 2894 so not in house.
> Cal 1887 is a Seiko-designed movement. From what I understand, *Seiko provides some parts* but TAG does the assembly and manufacture of some parts as well. Not completely inhouse in my opinion but close.


Clarification.
Seiko is _one_ of the suppliers of _one_ set of the (assortment) parts. Atokalpa and I have it in my head there's another one that I can't remember a name of, supply assortment parts along with Seiko.
Also for clarification, TAGHeuer manufacture most of the major components of the 1887, not just "some".

The 1887 is for all intent purposes, a _manufacture_ movement.


----------



## gossler

Dear all, is the Calibre 12 Vertical o horizontal clutch system? I have not been able to find any real info on this calibre, only that it is a DD module mounted on a ETA/Sellita movement. 

Also do any of you know what TAG changes on the calibre 36? I read some where that they change around 40 parts... 

Best regards


----------



## WillMK5

gossler said:


> is the Calibre 12 Vertical o horizontal clutch system? I have not been able to find any real info on this calibre, only that it is a DD module mounted on a ETA/Sellita movement.


I know it's a base 2892 movement, does anyone know what grade they use?


----------



## Eeeb

WillMK5 said:


> I know it's a base 2892 movement, does anyone know what grade they use?


Quick answer: no
Long answer: search the forum a bit...


----------



## WillMK5

Eeeb said:


> Quick answer: no
> Long answer: search the forum a bit...


I couldn't find it, that's why I'm asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

WillMK5 said:


> I couldn't find it, that's why I'm asking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Advanced Search look for "grade" in thread titles, confining the search to the TAGHeuer forum. I found 12 threads.

I hope that helps.


----------



## hx_ONG

thanks for the list, really appreciate it


----------



## athletics68

Do you know when the change happened? And does anyone know if Cal 6 is still ETA or have they begun the transition away as well?


----------



## Clicko

athletics68 said:


> Do you know when the change happened? And does anyone know if Cal 6 is still ETA or have they begun the transition away as well?


Cal 6 is base ETA 2892


----------



## Orange_GT3

Here is the information that I have put together on TAG movements:


Calibre 1887
based on Seiko 6S37
Calibre 5
Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)
Calibre 1969
prototype only
Calibre 6
ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)
Calibre CH80
updated version of 1969
Calibre 7 (GMT)
ETA 2892 (2893) (also Sellita SW300)
Calibre S
electro-mechanical
Calibre 8 (GMT)
ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)
Calibre V
belt driven
Calibre 11
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)
Calibre Heuer 01
updated version of 1887
Calibre 12
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)
Calibre Heuer 02T
based on CH80 with tourbillion
Calibre 16
Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)
Calibre 17
ETA 2894-A2
Calibre 18
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph module
Calibre 36
Zenith El Primero
Calibre 45
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph module
Calibre 49
Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)
ETA 2892-A2 with Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 chronograph module
Calibre 360
ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module





I'm not going to claim it is 100% accurate but I think it is pretty close. I sifted much of it from the Calibre 11 web site.


----------



## Hanvis

Orange_GT3 said:


> Here is the information that I have put together on TAG movements:
> 
> 
> Calibre 1887based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)Calibre CH80updated version of 1969Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893) (also Sellita SW300)Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt drivenCalibre 11Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887Calibre 12Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 02updated version of CH80Calibre 16Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)Calibre 17ETA 2894-A2Calibre 18Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph moduleCalibre 36Zenith El PrimeroCalibre 45Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph moduleCalibre 49Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)
> ETA 2892-A2 with Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 chronograph moduleCalibre 360ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module


Very useful information. Thanks!


----------



## Snoweagle

Wow, seems like the Calibre 5 movement on my Aquaracer WAN2110 is a pretty basic movement. So is it considered an inferior movement? :-s


----------



## Zkin




----------



## Orange_GT3

Small update. I had forgotten that I hadn't got to the bottom of the composition of the Calibre 49 and left two options in there. I've now edited out the wrong one:


Calibre 1887based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)Calibre CH80updated version of 1969Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893) (also Sellita SW300)Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt drivenCalibre 11Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887Calibre 12Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillionCalibre 16Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)Calibre 17ETA 2894-A2Calibre 18Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph moduleCalibre 36Zenith El PrimeroCalibre 45Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph moduleCalibre 49Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)Calibre 360ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module


            


----------



## Orange_GT3

Another small update: Calibre 11 has confirmed that the CH80 has been renamed the Heuer 03 and will be used in the 2017 Autavia reissue and throughout the the rest of the TH range beyond that.


Calibre 1887based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)Calibre CH80updated version of 1969Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893) (also Sellita SW300)Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt drivenCalibre 11Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887Calibre 12Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillionCalibre 16Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)Calibre Heuer 03CH80 renamedCalibre 17ETA 2894-A2Calibre 18Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph moduleCalibre 36Zenith El PrimeroCalibre 45Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph moduleCalibre 49Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)Calibre 360ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module

������������


----------



## arbyjr

Orange_GT3 said:


> Another small update: Calibre 11 has confirmed that teh CH80 has been renamed the Heuer 03 and will be used in the 2017 Autavia reissue and throughout the the rest of the TH range beyond that.
> 
> 
> Calibre 1887based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)Calibre CH80updated version of 1969*Calibre 7 (GMT)**ETA 2892 (2893) (also Sellita SW300)*Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt drivenCalibre 11Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887Calibre 12Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillionCalibre 16Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)Calibre Heuer 03CH80 renamedCalibre 17ETA 2894-A2Calibre 18Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph moduleCalibre 36Zenith El PrimeroCalibre 45Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph moduleCalibre 49Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)Calibre 360ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module
> 
> 
> 
>             


Calibre 7 (GMT)? does Sellita make an equivalent with the GMT complication yet?
Or is this just saying that the the 2893-2 is the GMT version of the ETA 2892, and the SW300 is the equivalent of the base 2892


----------



## Orange_GT3

arbyjr said:


> Calibre 7 (GMT)? does Sellita make an equivalent with the GMT complication yet?
> Or is this just saying that the the 2893-2 is the GMT version of the ETA 2892, and the SW300 is the equivalent of the base 2892


As I understand it, the SW300 is the equivalent of the 2892 which is the vanilla Calibre 7.

The 2893-2 is the GMT version of the 2892, as you say. I don't know if the SW300 has a GMT variant.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> As I understand it, the SW300 is the equivalent of the 2892 which is the vanilla Calibre 7.
> 
> The 2893-2 is the GMT version of the 2892, as you say. I don't know if the SW300 has a GMT variant.


OK, it seems as though the SW330 is the GMT variant.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Clarification of the Sellita movements used in the Calibre 7 models.


Calibre 1887based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)Calibre CH80updated version of 1969Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893)
also Sellita SW300 (SW330)
Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt drivenCalibre 11Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887Calibre 12Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillionCalibre 16Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)Calibre Heuer 03CH80 renamedCalibre 17ETA 2894-A2Calibre 18Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph moduleCalibre 36Zenith El PrimeroCalibre 45Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph moduleCalibre 49Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)Calibre 360ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module


            


----------



## WillMK5

Thrilled the CH80 is coming back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbyjr

Orange_GT3 said:


> As I understand it, the SW300 is the equivalent of the 2892 which is the vanilla Calibre 7.
> 
> The 2893-2 is the GMT version of the 2892, as you say. I don't know if the SW300 has a GMT variant.


Ok thank you, 
I'll kind of keep an eye out, because I am back to looking for another watch and GMT complication is my normal go to feature. I have been thinking of replacing my Omega, but I can't get used to the thickness of their new watches. I keep trying to buy, but i end up walking away because I just can't get used to the size. So It will probably be from outside of the swatch group. 
but again thank you for the quick reply...


----------



## Everett464

Is this the right place for this? 

I was researching movements for a wifey watch, and found that the Ladies 2000, ref. WM1313.BA has an ETA 956.112. I don't know what Tag caliber that corresponds to, but it would have saved me some time to find it here. 

Everett


----------



## Orange_GT3

Another minor update since the CH80 is now known as the Heuer 02.


Calibre 1887based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5Sellita SW200 (used to be ETA 2824-2)Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6ETA 2895-2 (also Sellita SW260-1)Calibre CH80updated version of 1969
(not widely used)
Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893)
also Sellita SW300 (SW330)Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt drivenCalibre 11Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887Calibre 12Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module (used to be ETA 2892)Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillionCalibre 16Sellita SW500 (used to be Valjoux 7750)Calibre Heuer 02
CH80 renamedCalibre 17ETA 2894-A2Calibre 18Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph moduleCalibre 36Zenith El PrimeroCalibre 45Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph moduleCalibre 49Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)Calibre 360ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module


            


----------



## jenyang

Redrum said:


> No, you are wrong.
> What is your source for this?
> I asked via PM JCBabin ( a member of the forum) and this was his reply.
> "The Tag Heuer Aquaracer day date model WAF2010.BA0818 has an elaboree grade ETA 2836-2".
> I don't know about the other models i am only sure for this one.
> 
> Take care Carlos
> 
> RR


Thank you. I doubted the top grade claims as well. I suspect the Sellita 220 in the Carrera 41mm day date is elabore as well. Is there a source that can confirm this? My inquiries to Tag were met with evasive replies.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caesarg

Thought you guys might enjoy this. You may have already seen it but figured some haven't. Hope it posts ok. And couldn't make it a link. 1st post.
customer-service.tagheuer.com/uploads/file/TAG_GenCat_2016_2017_EN.pdf


----------



## Orange_GT3

Caesarg said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this. You may have already seen it but figured some haven't. Hope it posts ok. And couldn't make it a link. 1st post.
> customer-service.tagheuer.com/uploads/file/TAG_GenCat_2016_2017_EN.pdf


Nice one.


----------



## RossFraney

I was recently told not to go for tag but to pick up a nomos or oris for the price, because tag has cheaped out on movements in their more recent models. Thoughts?


----------



## mooonman321

RossFraney said:


> I was recently told not to go for tag but to pick up a nomos or oris for the price, because tag has cheaped out on movements in their more recent models. Thoughts?


I have heard the same but it didn't stop me from pulling the trigger on a TAG recently. I have been very happy with the quality of it, even if the movement is basically an ETA. While I greatly admire what nomos and Oris are doing and aspire to own one of each brand, I figured I should focus on the whole package and not just the movement. Do I want a nomos with their in-house movement? Heck yeah. Do I want to sacrifice the style and case/bracelet quality of the TAG? Nah, at least not now. In other words... Don't let the movement be the only deciding factor in your decision.


----------



## Orange_GT3

mooonman321 said:


> In other words... Don't let the movement be the only deciding factor in your decision.


Exactly this. I like what Nomos are doing with their movements but I don't like any of their designs, so I'm not going to buy one.


----------



## Orange_GT3

A few more tweaks.


Calibre 1887
based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5 (Day-Date)
ETA 2824-2 (ETA 2834-2 or 2836-2)
also Sellita SW200 (SW220-1)
Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6
ETA 2895-2
also Sellita SW260-1
Calibre CH80updated version of 1969
(not widely used)Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893-2)
also Sellita SW300 (SW330)
Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt driven
Calibre 9
Sellita SW1000
Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887
Calibre 11
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module
used to be ETA 2892
Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillion
Calibre 12
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module
used to be ETA 2892
Calibre Heuer 02CH80 renamed
Calibre 16
Sellita SW500
used to be Valjoux 7750


Calibre 17
ETA 2894-A2


Calibre 18
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph module


Calibre 36 (Flyback)
Modified Zenith El Primero 400 (405)


Calibre 45
Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph module


Calibre 49
Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)


Calibre 360
ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module



            


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Orange_GT3 said:


> A few more tweaks.
> 
> 
> Calibre 1887
> based on Seiko 6S37Calibre 5 (Day-Date)
> ETA 2824-2 (ETA 2834-2 or 2836-2)
> also Sellita SW200 (SW220-1)
> Calibre 1969prototype onlyCalibre 6
> ETA 2895-2
> also Sellita SW260-1
> Calibre CH80updated version of 1969
> (not widely used)Calibre 7 (GMT)ETA 2892 (2893-2)
> also Sellita SW300 (SW330)
> Calibre Selectro-mechanicalCalibre 8 (GMT)ETA 2892-A2 (Soprod TT651 GMT module)Calibre Vbelt driven
> Calibre 9
> Sellita SW1000
> Calibre Heuer 01updated version of 1887
> Calibre 11
> Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2002 chronograph module
> used to be ETA 2892
> Calibre Heuer 02Tbased on CH80 with tourbillion
> Calibre 12
> Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2008 chronograph module
> used to be ETA 2892
> Calibre Heuer 02CH80 renamed
> Calibre 16
> Sellita SW500
> used to be Valjoux 7750
> 
> 
> Calibre 17
> ETA 2894-A2
> 
> 
> Calibre 18
> Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 2223 chronograph module
> 
> 
> Calibre 36 (Flyback)
> Modified Zenith El Primero 400 (405)
> 
> 
> Calibre 45
> Sellita SW300 with Dubois Depraz 4510 chronograph module
> 
> 
> Calibre 49
> Dubois Depraz Calibre 4900 (ETA 2894 + DD calendar + date modules)
> 
> 
> Calibre 360
> ETA 2892 base with TAG Heuer manual wind chronograph module
> 
> 
> 
>             


GREAT INFO
Thanks


----------



## bonkers

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> GREAT INFO
> Thanks


Tag quartz movement all it says on the descriptions of their quartz watches is "TAG Heuer quartz movement, one of the most reliable and accurate made in Switzerland" do they manufacture their own movements? Or do they outsource to someone else? Curious and thanks for clarification?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Outsourced to RONDA.

https://www.ronda.ch/en/


----------



## Michael Day

Heuer 02 

Can anyone here tell me the lift angle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmilbauer

*Calibre 8*
ETA 2892-2
Carrera GMT Chrono


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

dmilbauer said:


> *Calibre 8*
> ETA 2892-2
> Carrera GMT Chrono


Yes but added the Soprod TT651 GMT module
A


----------



## oso2276

JuanSinmiedo said:


> _*Calibre 60*_
> 
> Mechanism base: ETA 2892-2
> Chronograph module: Dubois Depraz 2073
> Which one?: Aquagraph.
> 
> Regards.


Love the hands arrangement 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aleksejeremeev

HEUER CAMARO


----------



## SeikoGuy1

I was interested in a Monaco quartz and was curious about the movement. The fine folks at Tag Heuer were helpful. It's an ETA E64.511 (10 jewel; PreciDrive)


----------



## johnnmiller1

Not so. This is two days old.

For the Quartz F1 line yes, but for the Aquaracers it is still ETA.










MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Outsourced to RONDA.
> 
> https://www.ronda.ch/en/


----------



## johnnmiller1

Double


----------



## phaphaphooey

oso2276 said:


> Love the hands arrangement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


Agreed. They are beautiful are they not?


----------



## phaphaphooey

oso2276 said:


> Love the hands arrangement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


Agreed. They are beautiful are they not?


----------



## Luis_Leite

Controversy apart shouldn’t calibre 1887 be in the list? First “kind of” in house movement. Unless you are excluding discontinued movements


----------



## Orange_GT3

Luis_Leite said:


> Controversy apart shouldn't calibre 1887 be in the list? First "kind of" in house movement. Unless you are excluding discontinued movements


It is there, at least in the table that I have been posting and updating.


----------



## Luis_Leite

Orange_GT3 said:


> It is there, at least in the table that I have been posting and updating.


my fault as I focused on the OP's table, thank you for the ammendment!


----------



## TeeFuce

Others' thoughts on the 02 movement? Two months in and I'm very pleased. Running a very steady +3-4.


----------



## Ed.YANG

calibre 11 said:


> No, there is no Calibre 18 (although a prototype of the Calibre 1887 I saw was marked "Calibre 18")
> 
> Dc


CAlibre18 sounds logical to be... very short lived due to controversies that surrounds the movement being "built by SEIKO for TAG" rather than fully "Swiss Made".
Yep... that's only thru 1887 range.


----------



## Michael Day

TeeFuce said:


> Others' thoughts on the 02 movement? Two months in and I'm very pleased. Running a very steady +3-4.


I was not impressed at all really. I had the Autavia when it came out. After 8 months I returned to have it regulated. Wasn't bad but I thought it should have been better was consistently gaining 7-8 sec. Came back barely within COSC. Thesr are their ONLY calibre. They bragged so much about them and they're not prepared to have them COSC certified.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dol

I just checked my:
Aquaracer *500 WAJ2111, Calibre 5, I could read SW200* - 26 jewels through the caseback.
Senna Carerra CBB2010, Calibre 16, no display Caseback, is it SW-500 or ETA?
Link CJF2110, Calibre 16, can only make out 25 JEWELS, can see two-piece index regulator with a movable pointer so it has Valjoux/ETA-7750


----------



## Ed.YANG

Calibre16 is defined by no daywheel display on SW500 to me for the moment. if Cal.16 comes with daywheel, that would be 7750 to me...
Cal.5 will be tricky if caseback is not transparent, or rotor not marked with jewel count(as in the case like Steinhart).


----------



## Birky1

Hi my Kirium WL511A has the cal 7 (2892-A1) movement

Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

One small nit on a statement I read on about page two or so. The Cal 17 is an ETA 2894-2; an ETA 2892A2 movement with an ETA Chrono module, not a Dubois-Depraz module. There are substantial differences including that the ETA module has it's own front-mounted date wheel, driven by gears from a modified date wheel located where the original wheel sat. 

The DD module has a window to see the original wheel through, which is why the speedmaster reduced doesn't present the date wheel. Imagine seeing the wheel down through a 3 mm deep hole in the mechanism?

I have one in a modern Link Chrono (purchased from AD at the end of 2019) and it has a top grade movement.


----------



## CousinVinny

This is a fantastic thread. Thank you all who have contributed! 


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------

